
NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2 Deep learning enables cars to navigate autonomously - 0cool
http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-boosts-iq-of-self-driving-cars-with-world-s-first-in-car-artificial-intelligence-supercomputer
======
mchahn
It is amazing that self-driving cars are so big a business that customized
third-party products are selling, but a fully self-driving car has never
shipped to a customer yet. It reminds me of web startups in the way that the
business is big before revenue.

------
pj_mukh
This is a great investment by NVIDIA. Becoming quite a big player in this
space doing what they do best. Now to see one of these vehicles commercialize
(even with level 1 autonomy) would be awesome.

